# Help! Is this a faint positive, or an early evap line?



## Pink.Rose

I'm about 9 dpo and took this FRER test with FMU. Right after I took it, I put the cap back on, which I never do and idk why I did it, can that affect the result? 


At first I thought it was another negative test, since all my previous positives showed up immediately, but then as I got to looking, I saw a very faint line. Although not immediate, it did appear within the first 3 minutes, but I can't tell if there's any color to it.. it looks more like an evap I think, but I'm not sure since it did pop up in the 3 minute window.. I took the test apart to get a better look at the strip and still can't tell if it's more gray or if there's pink to it.


This was my last dye test, I'm going to pick up another pack today and test again tomorrow. I will confirm with a digital if another line appears.


As for symptoms, my boobs have been sore for a few days now, I thought my areolas were darker for a bit too, but then they went normal colored again. I've also had some mild cramping since about 5 dpo, woke up with a metal taste yesterday (it went away after brushing my teeth though). And I've had increased CM but no spotting. 


This is our 2nd month trying, 5 months after vasectomy reversal. Most likely if it doesn't happen this cycle, we will skip next month because my dates would put us due right around Christmas and I'd like to avoid that


----------



## sallyhansen76

Looks like a BFP to me!! Can't wait to see you enxt test!


----------



## Bevziibubble

bfp!! Congratulations!


----------



## Pink.Rose

Thanks ladies! I'm so nervous! But excited at the same time!


----------



## NightFlower

Bfp. good luck


----------



## Pink.Rose

Ok so I just retested and I got another line today, but it was even more faint..so faint that the camera can't even pick it up really... until I took the strip out of the case. (But I know the test is "invalid" once you do that) However, it did look slightly more pink than gray, I think, so I dipped the digital I had as well, but it came back with a "No". So now I'm even more confused! There's a line, but not distinct enough to be without a doubt positive..I'm worried it could just be a bad indent line.. I wonder if it's too light to be picked up by the digital? I know they aren't quite as sensitive.. This is driving me insane.. the dye/line tests were from different packages so it can't be a bad lot.. I guess I will just have to wait a few more days and see


----------



## cheerios

Digital HPTs are less sensitive than the line-tests. I would wait a bit and test again tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Pink.Rose

Yeah, I took another FRER yesterday and just saw the same faint line, but this time I actually saw the indent line before I even used the test.. I'm out of tests again now (only bought a 2 pack) so I've decided not to test again this month unless I'm late. Due in about 3 or 4 days now, so I guess we'll see. Most of the symptoms I was having are gone now though, so at this point I'm not too hopeful... but I keep telling myself, it's not over until the red witch shows.


----------



## Suggerhoney

The first test definitely looks bfp. 
Digitals normally need more hcg so not as sensitive.
I hope AF stays away. I can't wait to see ure next tests


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis are less sensitive so they will take a while longer to show as positive <3


----------



## Pink.Rose

Unfortunately ladies , I do think it was just a couple of bad indents, as AF showed her face early today what a tease of a cycle.. If we change our minds and decide to try again this cycle, our due date would be Christmas day if successful which would be cool and all but.. 

Good luck to those still waiting, I'll be staying hopeful for next time!


----------

